# Really Good News!



## HA (Apr 30, 2007)

Supporting families who are dealing with schizophrenia and involved in the criminal justice system (along with my own family's experience with this) can sometimes feel hopeless. As we see more of the wounded and more of our schizophrenia heros in the justice system we try to keep hope that things will change and get better in the future.

The criminal justice system is the biggest and most cruel psychiatric hospital ever built and it grows by the day.

Sometimes, I honestly want to walk away from anything that has to do with mental illness and never look back.

Today I got a phone call at work that was the kind where you keep saying...really?.....that's unbelieveable....over and over.

Our little ANCRSS (Advocates for the Not Criminally Responsible Schizophrenia Sufferers) support group has been given a grant by the Ontario Law Society for $100,000 for a year.

This has got to be the best lottery prize that I could have imagined! This is the largest grant that the Schizophrenia Society of Ontario has ever received!

It is harder for me to keep this in then the bad stuff! I just had to share this with you guys. I am overwhelmed. We will be meeting ASAP to decide how to best put the criteria for spending to use.

There is *HOPE* in sc*H*i*OP*r*E*nia!
:gift: :band: :yahoo: :wow: :woohoo:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! Well done, Judy!


----------



## Halo (Apr 30, 2007)

That is absolutely AWESOME HeartArt :yahoo: :wow:

I know that you and your group will do a lot with the funding and it will be put to good use. :clap:

Congratulations
:thewave:


----------



## just mary (Apr 30, 2007)

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS HeartArt, that's wonderful news. :bounce: 

Well done! :goodjob: 

:thewave: 

jm


----------



## ThatLady (May 1, 2007)

:yahoo: That's wonderful news, HeartArt! I know your group will be able to put those dollars to good use! Congratulations! :yahoo:


----------



## HA (May 1, 2007)

Thank you, everyone!

It was so good to wake up this morning and realize that it was not a dream.

One of the most important things this funding will be used for is to hire a staff person who will then have the time and expertise to become involved in and advocate for "treatment versus punishment" for those with schizophrenia.

The staff person will also be able to provide leadership, information and support to ANCRSS and SSO and connect our organization to more professional organizations for future partnerships.

Yes.....it will do so much for families. That is so wonderful.


----------



## Holly (May 1, 2007)

Wonderful news HeartArt, congratulations!  
Your right it will help so many families who loved ones get missed in the loopholes of the legal/justice system.  Limited programs to help families, this new support group could make a difference for many.  
Take care Holly


----------



## sister-ray (May 2, 2007)

thats brillant news, well done!!:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## K9 (May 5, 2007)

Contratulations HeartArt

Terrific news and I know you will put it to good use. :wow:

Thank you for all that you do. :clap:


----------



## HA (May 6, 2007)

Thank you Holly, TTE and K9.

We are still celebrating :~}

I thought I should change my use of the terms "psychiatric hospital" in my statement about the criminal justice system and replace it with "psychiatric institution".

The criminal justice system is the largest most cruel psychiatric institution and is growing by the day.

I don't want to paint psychiatric hospitals as bad because they are not and negative statements against them just create more stigma. Hospitals are good places to treat people when they are most ill. Just as cancer hospitals or children's hospitals specialize and offer the best of medical care.

There is an immense difference between treatment in a jail or prison compared to any psychiatric hospital today.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 6, 2007)

HeartArt said:


> The criminal justice system is the largest most cruel psychiatric institution and is growing by the day... There is an immense difference between treatment in a jail or prison compared to any psychiatric hospital today.



Indeed. I don't know if you are familiar with the Treatment Advocacy Center headed by [GOOGLE]E. Torrey Fuller[/GOOGLE]. I read his blog regularly.


----------



## HA (May 6, 2007)

I'm very familiar with the Treatment Advocacy Centre (TAC). The also have a really good free newsletter. I didn't know they had a blog until I read it here.

A Canadian version of TAC is Coalition for Appropriate Care & Treatment (CFACT). They brought Dr Torrey to Toronto last year and I had the great pleasure of hearing him speak. The Schizophrenia Society of ON also videotaped this talk so that CD is available in all chapters for member viewing.

Dr Torrey is also the founder of the Stanley Medical Research Institute which is the greatest provider of schizophrenia research funding and is home of the global brain bank.

He has a sister with schizophrenia and besides writing his many books he has been a clinician for the homeless. He is a very kind and wonderful man.


----------



## HA (Jun 8, 2007)

I have more really good news! Our ANCRSS support program has just received a $74,000 grant from Victims Services. 

This is just unbelieveable!

What this means is that families who have been caught in that unique position of being both a victim and a loved one will have specialized support services to reduce the traumatic grief, confusion and isolation and prevent further truamatization of these circumstances.

I am so greatful these families will have their needs met and that there is recognition of such a need. I am so happy it makes me 

:wow:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow! Good work, Judy! Excellent!


----------



## Halo (Jun 8, 2007)

That's awesome HeartArt.....congrats :yahoo:


----------



## ThatLady (Jun 9, 2007)

That's wonderful news, HeartArt! :yahoo:


----------



## HA (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing in our good news! It's really appreciated. I'm still a little overwhelmed.


----------



## just mary (Jun 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say congratulations too, HeartArt.  Well done and I wish you all the best! :clap:

Take care,

jm


----------

